# Are you looking to join some RP on Friday nights?



## Jeysie (Oct 2, 2007)

My RP group is trying to find a couple more people to fill out our numbers.

We meet every Friday night in IRC from 9PM to 1AM EST. While we have a core group of three people who show up regularly, we keep having problems with the others we try to recruit to reach a quorum ending up being unreliable for one reason or another. So we're really looking for someone who can show up almost every Friday, and will give notice if possible if they can't show up. We also wouldn't mind someone who wants to hang out sometimes on other nights of the week to talk geek stuff. 

If that time slot is doable for you, then here's more info:

You will need: Access to IRC and the online d20 SRD, and the ability to read PDFs. Owning a D&D 3.5 Player's Handbook is useful but not required. All other necessary information will be provided to you out of our group webspace.

What sort of campaigns we run: This is a bit hard to describe, but... essentially, we're looking for someone who enjoys RPing in worlds and situations, and with characters, that are inherently humorous, zany, and at times outright nonsensical, yet who understands that we're still serious about maintaining the integrity of the fourth wall.

The game worlds themselves are usually light-hearted/kooky/wacky, but the characters *in* those worlds behave as though it's not weird at all, and everything's perfectly normal to them. We take the actual RP part seriously, and we tend to run games that are heavy on social interactions and light on combat.

So, in short, if you're a "real roleplayer", but want to muck around in something a little more out-there than your typical Tolkien-style fantasy, give us a try. 

What the house conventions are:

When we play D&D, we generally play by the core RAW + PHB2. Other non-core stuff is subject to the approval of the DM, which generally requires the DM somehow having access to read said additions.

We also sometimes play in a homebrew d20 world based on Sierra's Space Quest games (semi-comedic sci-fi, for the uninitiated), which we'll provide information on whenever we play in it.

We also have a d20 Modern campaign in the queue, which we'll be basing on the Modern SRD.

Currently nobody's using psionics, though we might in the future.

Multiclassing is allowed, but nobody in our group is all that fond of it, so you'd likely be the only one MCed.

If after all that you'd like to join us (I hope so, 'cause we're hurting for regular players), then send an e-mail to trinsic@alienharmony.com or a PM to my username with the following info:

Name (username is OK)
Gender (it helps with keeping track of pronouns)
A few paragraphs describing a concept for a character in the following setups (pick either the first concept, or both concepts):

1. A D&D 3.5 4th-level character with a signature weapon, item, or ability that consists of random effects (as rolled on a die table of some sort). Can be a weapon/item/ability of your own devising. Character should preferably be a magic-user of some sort.

2. A human non-magic-using d20 Modern 1st-level character from a near-future era who is a new employee for a giant MegaCorporation. Said character will be joining the other PCs in being stationed on the MegaCorp's moon base facility. Character should preferably be a pilot, medic, and/or sneaky type. Character can have magical *potential*.

I'll reply to any applicants who sound like they'd have fun in our group with more details about how to meet up with us. Any questions you need answered before applying can either be mailed to trinsic@alienharmony.com, sent in a PM, or posted in this thread. Hope to hear from you!

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Jeysie (Oct 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say that we're still taking applications to find another regular player!

Our upcoming campaign is something of an experiment in chaos. The premise is that our group of adventurers have received a divine call to find a mystic artifact known as the Switchboard of the Gods. A chaotic force has descended on the device, scrambling all means of theological communication throughout the land, plunging society into anarchy as followers are unable to communicate with their respective gods.

So far we have the following chaotic warriors:

-A fighter with a cursed weapon that randomly shape-shifts into various core D&D weapons during combat.

-A rogue armed with the "Bag of 'Helping'", an artifact that produces random items when reached into.

-A cleric raised in a unique multi-deity belief system, who has the ability to pray randomly into the aether and be answered by any god who might happen to be paying attention at the moment.

-A monk with multiple personality disorder, who physically changes form to reflect the current dominant persona.

So, we're hoping to find someone who'd like to add their character idea to the mix. An arcane magic-user would be ideal, but we'll entertain any idea that doesn't repeat an existing character.

Even if you don't currently have a character idea, feel free to apply anyway if this sounds interesting - we're wrapping up our current campaign this week and then need to take a couple weeks off for vacations, so you'll have time to think something up (and we're more than happy to help brainstorm).

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 19, 2007)

You've certainly got... an assorted bunch of cooky characters in there. Sounds like it could be a fun bunch to hang out with though, maybe


----------



## Jeysie (Oct 19, 2007)

Heh! We tend to have a freewheeling approach to generating ideas, and everyone in the group has a quirky sense of humor, so we end up with a lot of weird, wacky, and, yes, kooky character (and campaign/setting) ideas. Everyone in the group is pretty friendly, too. I guess you could think of us as being the "Mystery Men" of RPG characters, and we have a lot of fun with it. 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, tell me how to sign up


----------



## Jeysie (Oct 21, 2007)

Just fire off an e-mail to trinsic@alienharmony.com and we'll get you sorted. 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Jeysie (Oct 25, 2007)

OK, looks like we're all set for applicants, at least for the time being, and hopefully for good. Thanks, everyone! I'll be e-mailing everyone who responded, so be patient.

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------

